# I broke first thing #4



## Clonedbeef (Jun 28, 2008)

I managed to get the slide locked on the frame first thing when I got home. :smt076:smt076
Apparently do not put the slide on with out the spring and barrel in place. A local gunsmith was able to use some dental tools to help me out. He did not laugh at me until I left.:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The person that doesn't make mistakes is not doing anything to earn his oxygen.
We live and learn. It is all ok unless you repeat the same mistake.

Enjoy

:smt1099


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Uh-Oh! Live and learn I reckon. Welcome to the forum anyway, and start posting when you feel better about yourself. Support groups do happen here, it's just when and where that will elude you.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

I know u are probably not in the mood to answer questions but what kind of pistol was it? was it brand new? was this the first time? not picking but just a few questions. answer when u feel comfortable. welcome to the site.


----------

